# Dual Duty: Tau/Chaos (thought Expriment)



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Let me begin by saying : I'm crazy.


I have this idea in my head, and I would like a little bit of help.

I have it in my mind to make a Farsight based "Corruped Tau" Army. That would be Tau stuff, painted black and gold, added spikes and other bits. 

EDIT: On second thought, I may not go Farsight - but I'd like to try.

And, yes, while Tau don't have Psykers (beyond Etherials?) -doesn't mean they're immune to temptation or other chaos tricks.

And while I think this would look really cool...I am wanting to do a little more with it.


I was thinking of having this pull double-duty. Looks tau, plays Tau - but is also a Chaos Marines army. 

Either would work for the "Corrupted" purposes.


What am needing help with is to draw parallels between things, and possible List Construction assistance.

And what do I mean drawing parallels? I mean something like. "Hey, that team of 3 Broadsides could easily become a team of 3 Obliterators - especially if you magnetize the options!"

I am not afraid of magnetizing, if that helps. I just need someone more familiar with the Chaos armies to give me a hand getting smart "Plays as" kind of numbers.

I am wanting to go with a Farsight Tau list (to limit options and keep me more sane) - so there will be fire warriors, broadsides, lots of Battlesuits, there is potential for a lot of drones, and vehicles.

Aslo: I could also see me enjoying converting my Hammerhead into a Defiler, by way of Magnetized legs, and replacing the cannon with the 'head and weapon array'



Right now i've got some ideas:

HQ: Chaos Terminator Lord
- TL-Bolter
- Daemon Weapon
AKA
Commander Farsight
- Plasma Rifle
- Dawn Blade

x2 Thousand Sons & Aspiring Sorcerer (9+1)
AKA
x2 Fire Warrior + Shas'ui (9+1) 
- Pulse Carbines


Chaos Terminators (Icon of Tzeentch)
x2 Lightning Claw & Autocannon
x8 Lightning Claw & LT-Bolter
AKA
x7 Crisis Bodyguards
- Plasma Rifle
Chrisis Shas'vre
- Plasma Rifle
x2 Crisis Battlesits
- Burst Cannon & Plasma Rifle

Obliterator Cult (x3)
AKA
Broadside (x3) 

Defiler 
- Reaper Autocannon & Havoc Launcher
AKA
Hammerhead 
- Railgun & Smart Missile System

Havocs (x8)
- x6 w/ Bolters
- x2 Lascannon
+ Rhino w/ Havoc Launcehr
AKA
Pathfinder (x8)
- x6 Pulse Carbines
- x2 Rail Rifle

Also, for Tau i got x5 stealthsuits, 2 w/ Fusion Blasters

Tau is 2221 / 2500
Chaos 1974 / 2500


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

How does this sound?

WIP 
(Tau: 2313 / 2481)


Farsight 
- Dawn Blade
- Plasma Rifle
AKA
Chaos Terminator Lord
- Daemon Weapon (Death Screamer)
- Multi-Plasma
- Mark of Tzeentch

Chrisis Bodyguard (x7)
- Fusion Blaster
- Missile Pod
- Hard-Wired Multi-Tracker
- Hard-Wired Target Lock
- Shield Generator
AKA
Chaos Terminators (x7/10)
- Combi-Melta
- Power Fist (Missile pod will be molded on to look more "Fist Like")
- Mark of Tzeentch

Crisis Shas'vre
- Fusion Blaster
- Missile Pod
- Hard-Wired Drone Controller (x2 Gun Drones)
- Hard-Wired Multi-Tracker
- Hard-Wired Target Lock
- Shield Generator 
AKA
Chaos Terminator (x1/10)
- Combi-Melta
- Power Fist (Missile pod will be molded on to look more "Fist Like")
- Mark of Tzeentch

Crisis Battlesuit
- Burst Cannon
- Missile Pod
- Shield Generator
AKA
Chaos Terminators (x2/10)
- ReaperAutocannon
- Power Fist (Missile pod will be molded on to look more "Fist Like")
- Mark of Tzeentch

Broadside Battle Suits (x3)
- TL-Railgun
- TL-Plasma
- Targeting Array
* (one with) Hard-Wired Drone Controller (Shield Drone)
* (one with) Multi-Tracker
AKA:
Obliterator Cult (x3)

x3 Fire Warriors (x10)
- Pulse Carbines
* (one with) Shas'Ui
* (one with) Markerlight
* (one with) Hard-Wired Milti-Tracker
AKA
x3 Thousand Sons (x9+1)
- Bolters w/ Infernol Bolts
@ Sorcerer has Doombolt

Pathfinders (x8)
- Pulse Carbine & Markerlight (x5)
- Rail Rifle & Targeting Array (x3)
AKA
Havocs (x8)
- Bolters (x5)
- Lascannon (x3)
- Mark of Tzeentch

Devilfish (with Pathfinders)
- Gun Drones
- Disruption Pods
- Multi-Tracker
- Targeting Array
AKA
Rhino (with Havocs)
- x2 TL-Bolter (Drones)
- Daemonic Possession
(Magnetized Burst-cannon to be removed)

Sky Ray
- Gun Drones
- Disruption Pods
- Multi-Tracker
- Targeting Array
AKA
Land Raider (with Terminators)
- x2 TL Lascannons (replace Smart Missiles)
- x2 TL Bolters (replaces Markerlite nodes)
- Daemonic Possession
- Dierge Caster

Hammerhead Gunship
- Railgun
- Smart Missile System
- Disruption Pods
- Multi-Tracker
AKA
Vidicator
- Demolisher Cannon
- Havoc Launcher
- Daemonic Possession


Right now I'm close, but not quite there. For the Chaos it looks like I could be able to pad this out with upgrades, or something.

For Tau, I'm not sure...more drones?


So, there are some parallels I've clearly drawn out here:
Crisis = Terminator
Combi-Plasma = Plasma Rifle
Combi-Melta = Fusion Cannon
Burst Cannon = Autocannon
Pulse Carbine = Bolter
Rail Rifle = Lascannon
Railgun = Demolisher Cannon
Smart Missile = Havoc

Anyway - that's the latest WIP. Please lemmie know what cha think!


----------

